# Just need some snuggles :) Prayers would be welcomed too.



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been feeling depressed off and on. Hubby's vision is getting worse. He has some good days and bad ones. Sometimes he bumps into things and has to use his hands to feel where he is at. I have had to start helping him do things. It is hard to watch him eat sometimes, because I have to tell him what is on his plate, what is on his fork before he eats it. He hates surprises.

Work has been slow for him, good/bad thing. Good because he can't really see too good, bad because of the lack of pay.

I am really wanting a barn, and one of the family members has one they are selling (a barn kit that is set up on their property). However, they want more than I can afford. I hope they will be willing to come down in price. I have been selling some stuff to raise money and working extra hours. Hopefully I can keep finding ways throughout the year to make some extra money.

I am not going to breed the goats until January. It's been cold this winter, so maybe that will be a good thing. Though June will be a bit warm...

Just venting. Could use some virtual hugs right now.

Dayna


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Aw, sweetie, sending many, many hugs your way...


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Ahhh....I'm so sorry that times are rough for you at the moment.  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

awe Dayna :hug:

sounds like you have to be quite the support for you hubby. In time he can hopefully come to grips with his condition and that will lift a load off you but until then its got to be hard 

As to the barn ... I do hope you can soon afford it. I know providing for my goats really means a lot to me so I can understand.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

I'm sorry for the hard times you and you husband are going through right now Dayna. Luckly, I think your probably a strong woman..Ill pray you can be the support your hubby needs during such a frustrating time while figuring out a plan to get some goat happyness into your life! Its amazing how our ability to stay happy through tough times can really help keep someone close to us who's going through crap, happy too.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Sorry these times are hard for you and your family right now. Sending hugs and prayers your way. :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Here is a big :hug: and Prayer ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

:hug: ray: Hang in there. We are dealing with my hubbies ex. Always fun during the holidays. :sigh: We do have a case going up for appeals so keep your fingers crossed.
I hope you can work out a deal for the barn. All of our projects are on hold til the summer too. We should have moved onto the new land and had the barn and fence done. Guess it will be after we finish with court.

Give your hubby a hug and tell him he's in our prayers. I'll pray for strength for you. I have been taken time to read the Bible every day just to keep calm. :greengrin:

Gina & Yung


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Sending LOTS of HUGS and PRAYERS your way!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Dayna, though things seem rough to deal with now, there are brighter days ahead...maybe too far off for you to see, but they are there. Prayers and hugs for you to continue with the strength to endure :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling better, not perfect, but better. And better is good. I'm still hoping I can get the barn. I have some money saved up for a down payment on it. So that is good. I have been asking about that barn for a year now, telling them if they ever wanted to sell it to let me know. Now, they are wanting to sell it. Funny how the timing gets so screwed up! If only they had asked a few months ago. I would have had the money to at least make a good chuck on it instead of piddling it away for something stupid. Live and learn I guess. 
Hubby wants me to have the barn too. He says that I deserve it, and that is really a nice thing for a husband to say to you. I know that he understands how hard I am working.
Hubby is feeling better about having the operation on his eye. I pray that when that time comes that it will work well. It will be such a weight lifted off my shoulders. I worry about him all the time right now. And I see his quality of life being less and less. Not because of pain, but I'm sure you can understand. It is so hard for him to want to do things and is not able to. *sigh*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Your welcome... Glad things are looking up at least a little....... continuing hugs and prayers... :hug: ray:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

Virtual hugs for you and your hubby. :hug: I know about being depressed right now as I a trying to deal with a few things myself. It is good to hear that things might be looking up for your husband and hopefully your family will work with you on the barn. :hug:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Just need some snuggles  Prayers would be welcomed too*

:hug:


----------

